# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kehittäminen

## Teoreetikko

> Suurimmat epäilyksen aiheeni kohdistuvat varmaankin linjaan 21. En millään jaksa uskoa, että kaikki mahtuvat kyytiin arkisin ruuhka-aikoina. Näin ainakin aluksi, mutta kyllä tuon linjan käyttäjät varmaan uuden palvelutason huomattuaan siirtyvät entistä enemmän omiin autoihinsa.


Voipi olla, että Nirvankadun ja Veisunkadun varressa asuvilla ei tällä hetkellä välttämättä ole kovin miellyttäviä tuntoja TKL:ää kohtaan, ei ainakaan heillä, jotka muistavat palvelutason siihen aikaan, kun 12 vielä liikennöi tuota kautta. On tietysti hyvä, että 12:n reitti aikanaan järkeistettiin, eikä Hallilantiellekään ole veisulaisilla pitkä matka, mutta silti... Ehkäpä tämä jatkuva peruspalvelujen alasajo ja se, että on nähnyt tamperelaisen joukkoliikenteen kannalta parempiakin aikoja, pistää tässä huolestumaan.   :Sad:  21:n harvan aikataulunhan lisäksi Koipparin suunnalla joudutaan kärsimään myös hiljaisen ajan linjan Y12 lopettamisesta.

Tuntuu toisaalta, että nykyresursseillakin voitaisiin päästä paljon parempaan. 21:llekin saataisiin varmasti lisäauto vuoroväliä tihentämään, 
kun säästettäisiin enemmän siellä, missä on kunnolla varaa. Ehkäpä tämän pohtiminen kuuluu enemmän tuohon TKL:n nykytila -ketjuun, mutta todettakoon nyt, että ainakin seuraavat nykyliikennöinnin asiat - suurempiin linjastomuutoksiin menemättä - kaipaisivat pohtimista:
Linja 25. Onko Raholan päässä ylitarjontaa TKL:n nykyiset palvelustandardit ja yhteistariffi huomioiden?Linja 13. Onko Ikurissa ylitarjontaa, kannattako kaikki vuorot ajaa Tamrockiin asti.Linja 20. Onko lauantailiikenteellä käyttäjiä?Linja 28. Kannattaako Sorilaan ajaminen?Linja 3. Epunkin vihjaama juttu, kannattaako Lahdesjärvelle ajaa myös lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin?Tässä siis muutamia ihmetyksen aiheita alkavaan aikataulukauteen liittyen ja palvelutason alueellisiin ristiriitoihin liittyen.

----------


## Multsun poika

Yksi ongelma Treella on se, että ei ole olemassa riittävän voimakkaita painostusryhmiä. Palvelutasoa on laskettu osissakaupunkia hiljalleen, se mikä nyt tarvittais olisi Rainion ym kumppanien 20 % shokkikorotus lipunhintoihin.

Se pakottaisi valtuutetut reagoimaan. Vuorovälit vs. hinnankorotukset ?
Pois jäisi Satu Sipilän (kd.) ja Seppo Salmisen kaltaiset populistit. "Atalaan tulisi saada hyvät yhteydet (Sipilä).

Kysyin Salmiselta viime syksynä Keskustorilla, onko TKL:n subventio ajettu liian alas? "Ilman muuta. Olen asiasta hyvin huolissani".  Ja mitä hra Salminen teki asialle. Ei mitään.

----------


## Teoreetikko

> Yksi ongelma Treella on se, että ei ole olemassa riittävän voimakkaita painostusryhmiä.


Näin on, sellainen olisi tosissaan saatava joukkoliikenteelle, niin hukassa tuntuu tällä hetkellä olevan (politiikkojen) visio Tampereen joukkoliikenteen ja ylipäätään liikennejärjestelmän tulevaisuudesta. Vaikka tässä nyt minäkin olen TKL:ää kritisoinut, niin täytyy muistaa, että sillä on tällä hetkellä raskas väliinputoajan rooli - ei varmasti laitoksella olisi mitään haluja vähentää jatkuvasti palvelujaan, mutta minkäs teet, kun pakko on.

Suurin osa politiikoista tuntuu vain hymistelevän nykymenoa ja lapsenomaisesti uskovan, että Tampereella olisi joukkoliikenneasiat kaikesta huolimatta mallillaan. Yhtäältä kaikki vähänkään suurempia investointeja vaativat joukkoliikennehankkeet (esim. pikaraitiotie tai Paasikiventien jl-kaistat) tyrmätään heti tai niistä vaietaan ja todetaan, että nykyisen bussiliikenteen kehittämisessä on seudun joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuus. No, en tiedä, onko, voi ollakin, mutta olisi nyt alkuunsa hauska nähdä edes sitten niitä toimenpiteitä tuon bussiliikenteen kehittämiseksi - työmaa on valtava, eikä mikään jahkailu ja hymistely enää kauan auta. Mikä olisi politiikoille tarpeeksi merkittävä signaali, kun joka kymmenennen matkustajan poistuminen joukkoliikenteen parista muutaman vuoden sisällä ei näytä riittävän? Vai pidetäänkö sitä vain hyvänä asiana?

Toki on myönnettävä, että Tamperetta(kin) rasittaa heikentynyt kuntatalous, eikä lähitulevaisuus näytä tuovan valonpilkahdusta tässä suhteessa. Säästöjä on haettu ja haetaan muualtakin kuin joukkoliikenteestä, jotta massiiviset rahamäärät nielevät lakisääteiset peruspalvelut saadaan tuotettua. Mistä siis tingittäisiin, kun esim. liikennelaitoksen subventioastetta haluttaisiin nostaa 5 prosenttiyksikköä? En osaa sanoa, mutta ihmetyttää kyllä silti, miten monessa muussa maassa, jossa julkisen sektorin osuus taloudesta on paljon pienempi, saadaan Tampereenkin kokoisiin kaupunkeihin rakennettua paljon upeammat joukkoliikennejärjestelyt. Ehkäpä nykytilannetta olisi myös jonkin verran helpottanut, mikäli 60-luvulla alkanut Tampereen kaupunkirakenteen systemaattinen pilaaminen olisi estetty - no, tämä on vain jossittelua.

----------


## Eppu

Näyttää siltä, että poliitikot ovat liikennehankkeiden suhteen hehkuttaneet viime aikoina sellaisten hankkeiden erinomaisuutta, kuin esimerkiksi läntinen kehätie. Joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen tärkeys mainitaan aina tiedotusvälineissä, mutta mitään konkreettista ei kuitenkaan haluta tehdä. 

Sanoisin myös, että ollaan TKL:lläkin lepsuiltu aivan liikaa. Kyllä Nekalassakin voitaisiin kaupugin suuntaan oikeasti ja kovaan ääneen nostaa kissa pöydälle ja vaatia parannuksia. Hieman tuntuu välillä kuitenkin siltä, että siellä taidetaan pelätä liikaa mörköä nimeltä kilpailuttaminen.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Multsun poika
> 
> Yksi ongelma Treella on se, että ei ole olemassa riittävän voimakkaita painostusryhmiä.
> 
> 
> Näin on, sellainen olisi tosissaan saatava joukkoliikenteelle, niin hukassa tuntuu tällä hetkellä olevan (politiikkojen) visio Tampereen joukkoliikenteen ja ylipäätään liikennejärjestelmän tulevaisuudesta.


Eikö Tampereella olisi perusteltua perustaa "Tampereen seudun julkisen liikenteen ystävät ry" joka keskittyisi ajamaan julkisen liikenteen asiaa. Järjestö täytyisi tietysti muotoilla niin, että sinne mahtuu sekä bussiliikenteen että myös osan seutua kattavan raideliikenteen kannattajat.

Olen Suomen liikenneliiton ja Tampereen ylioppilaskuntien kanssa alustavasti puhunut siitä, että Tampereelle voisi järjestää syksyksi keskustelutilaisuuden joukkoliikenteen tulevaisuudesta, jossa puhuttaisiin mm. seudullisen liikenteen kehittämisestä, kilpailuttamisesta että raideliikenteestä niin että asioita katsottaisiin molemmilta kanteilta. (Vastaan itse SuLi:n alueellisesta toiminnasta, siksi olen tässä aktiivinen).

Tampereella tosiaankin tarvittaisiin myös todellisia ehdotuksia liikenteen parantamiseksi. Puhe "nykyisen bussiliikenteen kehittämisestä" on Tampereella kuten muuallakin pensas, johon voi laittaa päänsä piiloon muutostarpeilta. Riippumatta siitä, mitä kehittämiskeinot ovat, lienee selvää että Tampereen joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärien nostaminen nousuun tarvitsee keinoja joita ei vielä ole kokeiltu. 

Olenko muuten oikeassa, jos oletan, että Tampereella lasku on ollut tasaista, eikä joukkoliikenteen käytössä ole ollut sellaisia nousuja ylöspäin kuin Turussa on ollut yhteistariffi 1989 ja kilpailutus / telibussit 1997-2000?

----------


## Teoreetikko

> Olenko muuten oikeassa, jos oletan, että Tampereella lasku on ollut tasaista, eikä joukkoliikenteen käytössä ole ollut sellaisia nousuja ylöspäin kuin Turussa on ollut yhteistariffi 1989 ja kilpailutus / telibussit 1997-2000?


No, TKL:n matkustajamäärien lasku alkoi vuonna 1982 tai 1983, mutta 1990-luvun lopulla koettiin muutamana vuonna prosentin-parin nousua, kunnes - olisiko ollut kesästä 2002 alkaen - suunta kääntyi jälleen alaspäin. Surkuhupaisinta lienee se, että 80-luvun alusta Tampereen väkiluku on kuitenkin kasvanut yli 30 000 hengellä.

Jännä ajallinen yhteys on muuten tämän viimeisimmän matkustajakadon alkamisen ja aikataulukauden 2001-2002 kanssa; tuolloinhan tehtiin aivan törkeitä leikkauksia vuorotarjonnassa, ero kauteen 2000-2001 oli huimaava.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Linja 25. Onko Raholan päässä ylitarjontaa TKL:n nykyiset palvelustandardit ja yhteistariffi huomioiden?


Minun mielestä ei ole. Ensinnäkin linjan 25 matkustajista tuohon suuntaan iso osa on Hyhkystä ja Kaarilasta, missä linja 25 on ainoa lähelle ajava linja. Mitä olen tässä tänä vuonna jokusen kerran matkustanut Raholaan, niin aina on matkustajia riittänyt noille alueille. Enkä myöskään vähättelisi Vanhan kirkkotien osuutta. Toki ottaen huomioon tuo palvelutaso ja se, että Villilä oli ensimmäisenä asuialueena täysin yhteistariffin varasssa heti seutuliikenneyhteistyön alettua, on se ehkä hieman ylimalkaista jossain mielessä, mutta koska Raholassa, Hyhkyssä ja Kaarilassa asuu ihan kiitettävästi ihmisiä, olisi linjan lakkauttaminen tai supistaminen paha isku sen suunnan bussiliikenteelle.

Uskon, että eritoten Ranta-Kaarilassa asuvat ja Pispan palvelukeskuksen asiakkaat eivät olisi ollenkaan tyytyväisiä.




> Linja 13. Onko Ikurissa ylitarjontaa, kannattako kaikki vuorot ajaa Tamrockiin asti.





> Linja 3. Epunkin vihjaama juttu, kannattaako Lahdesjärvelle ajaa myös lauantaisin ja sunnuntaisin?


En usko, että tuo on täysin tarpeellista liikennöintiä, mutta minulla on sellainen kutina, että tämä liittyy jo useampia vuosia asteittain toteutettuun aikataulujen ja reittien yksinkertaistamiseen. En tiedä onko tällainen idea olemassa jossain oikeasti käytössä, mutta sitä mukaan kun linjalta 13 poistuivat T-vuorot (ne muuten voisi minunkin puolesta palauttaa), kaikilla linjoilla K-vuoroja on vähennetty, Keskustorilta lähtevät K-vuorot on nykyään jätetty ilman K-merkintää, pikavuorot poistettiin, ei enää vanhaa Villilä/Tesoma-jaon kaltaista viritelmää vanhan 90-luvun kolmosen tapaan, erikoisvuorot minimoitiin (enää suurinpiirtein linjalla 13 on se aikainen Ahertajankadun-vuoro, kun taas esim. 26:lla ei ole Vuoreksen varikon-vuoroja) ja muutenkin. 

Samalla kun aikatauluja ja reittejä on yksinkertaistettu aikataulumerkintöjä vähentämällä ja linjojen reittejä muuttamalla, on sivuilmiönä onnistuttu eräillä linjoilla entisestään helpottamaan aikataulujen lukemista - nimittäin vähentämällä aikataulussa olevia lähtöaikoja. Kätevää.  :Rolling Eyes: 




> Linja 20. Onko lauantailiikenteellä käyttäjiä?


Öh, et kai vain halua poistaa minulta erittäin näppärää tapaa päästä talvipakkasilla lauantaiostoksille Turtolaan? :P Satun näet itse kuulumaan niihin jotka lauantaisikin aina joskus matkustavat em. linjalla. Ja voin kokemuksesta sanoa, että kyseisillä vuoroilla on matkustajia. Nähtävästi Hermian alueella on nykyään jonkin verran lauantainakin työskenteleviä.

Jos minulta kysytään, on jo nyt linja 20 pahasti laiminlyöty ja yliarvioitu linjan 39 tehokkuus. Yhä olisi tarvetta lisätä ainakin ruuhka-aikoina linjan 20 kapasitettia 1-2 autolla. Enkä tässä suhteen pahasti liioittele. Itse liikun Hervantaan lähinnä tuolla linjalla, joten kokemusta on.




> Se pakottaisi valtuutetut reagoimaan. Vuorovälit vs. hinnankorotukset ?
> Pois jäisi Satu Sipilän (kd.) ja Seppo Salmisen kaltaiset populistit. "Atalaan tulisi saada hyvät yhteydet (Sipilä).


Tampereen populisteihin voit lisätä myös Piia Viitasen, eli SDP:n kansanedustajan. Yrittänyt linssiluteenomaisesti saada nimiinsä läntisen ohikulkutien rakentamista enemmän tai vähemmän omaksi saavutukseksensa, ajaen asiaa lähinnä populistisista syistä. Tämä nyt ei suoraan liittynyt tähän, vaan siihen kuinka paikalliset populistipolitikot lähinnä ovat autopuolueen äänten kalastajia.

----------


## Teoreetikko

> Ensinnäkin linjan 25 matkustajista tuohon suuntaan iso osa on Hyhkystä ja Kaarilasta, missä linja 25 on ainoa lähelle ajava linja. Mitä olen tässä tänä vuonna jokusen kerran matkustanut Raholaan, niin aina on matkustajia riittänyt noille alueille.


Haapalinnankylässä asuvat näyttäisivät olevan ahkeria kaksvitosen käyttäjiä, etenkin Peurankatu 11:n kohdalla oleva pysäkki on kovassa käytössä. Sen sijaan Ranta-Kaarilaa en pidä joukkoliikenteen kannalta kovinkaan hedelmällisenä alueena; lähes aina, kun olen 25:lla matkustanut, ainoa pysähtyminen Simolankadulla on tapahtunut palvelukeskuksen pysäkillä.

Mielestäni 25:lle riittäisi Raholan päässä ainakin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 30 minuutin vuoroväli. Kalevan päässä tämä tietysti olisi riittämätön, mutta pidänkin jotenkin outona, että Rahola ja Kaleva sidottiin muutama vuosi sitten yhteen.




> Enkä myöskään vähättelisi Vanhan kirkkotien osuutta.


Joo, kyllä sieltä jonkin verran porukkaa tulee kyytiin. Tosin Raholassa linja on nykyisellään johdettu väärään paikkaan Teerivuorenkadulle, keskelle teollisuusaluetta, kun todellinen painopistealue olisi Korvenkadulla, jossa linja jonkin aikaa jo ehtikin liikennöidä, mutta hidasteen takia sitten siirrettiin sieltä pois. Hidaste tulisi repiä pikimmiten tieltä pois tai muuttaa se busseille soveliaaksi ja siirtää 25:n päättäri Korvenkadun päähän.




> En usko, että tuo on täysin tarpeellista liikennöintiä, mutta minulla on sellainen kutina, että tämä liittyy jo useampia vuosia asteittain toteutettuun aikataulujen ja reittien yksinkertaistamiseen.


Näin asian täytyy olla. Laskeskelin juuri, että väli Tamrock - Ikurin vanha päätepysäkki aiheuttaa alkaneella aikataulukaudella likipitäen 10 000 ajokilometriä TKL:lle, joten kyllä tuon täytyy jonkin verran kustannuksiakin aiheuttaa. Jos esimerkiksi vain joka kolmas vuoro kävisi Tamrockissa, saataisiin jo silläkin muutama euro säästöön - eihän Tamrockiin tarvitsisi liikennöidä periaatteessa kuin muutaman kerran vuorokaudessa, työvuorojen vaihtumisaikoina. Sama myös Vuoreksessa, miksi sinne varikon portille täytyy kuljetella ei-ketään suurimman osan ajasta?

No, ehkäpä 13:n T-vuorojen poistamisella helpotettiin aikataulusuunnittelua tekemällä ajoajat ja siten aikataulu tasaisiksi, mutta 
kuitenkin mietityttää, kumman pitäisi painaa vaakakupissa enemmän, tasaiset vuorovälit vai tyhjänä ajamisen minimointi...




> Jos minulta kysytään, on jo nyt linja 20 pahasti laiminlyöty ja yliarvioitu linjan 39 tehokkuus.


No joo, voit olla noiden lauantailähtöjen suhteen oikeassa, että ne ovat tarpeellisia. Mutta eihän linja 20 nyt kauhean pahasti ole laiminlyöty, onhan vuoroväli ruuhka-aikoina kuitenkin 15 minuuttia, mikä on kohtuullisen hyvä...

Tämän päivän Aamulehdessä muuten annettiin selkeästi ymmärtää, että TKL:n linjojen uudelleenjärjestelyt ja supistukset jatkuvat myös ensi talvikauden alkaessa.   :Sad:   Saa nähdä, joutuvatko ensi talvena myös suurten lähiöiden linjat suurennuslasin alle. Luulen ja pelkään, että esim. linjoilta 16, 22 tai 30 napsitaan ruuhkavuoroja pois tai sitten otetaan linjalta 23 iltalähtöjä pois - kovin monella muulla linjalla kun ei enää ole juuri kuristamisen varaa.

----------


## Allison

> Mielestäni 25:lle riittäisi Raholan päässä ainakin ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella 30 minuutin vuoroväli. Kalevan päässä tämä tietysti olisi riittämätön, mutta pidänkin jotenkin outona, että Rahola ja Kaleva sidottiin muutama vuosi sitten yhteen.


Linjan 25 reittiä ja heilurin päiden valintaa voi toki aina pohtia, mutta samalla on hyvä muistaa että linjaa pidetään yhtenä järjestelmän toimivimmista ja kannattavimmista linjoista, myös konsulttien toimesta. Mikä tekee linjasta 25 niin hyvän?

Heilurilinjan päät ovat tasapainossa kuormituksen kannalta ja linjan reitin pituus on ideaali vakiominuuttiaikataulun kriteeristöllä. Linja kattaa keskustassa itäisen alueen ja Rautatieaseman, lännessä Pyynikintorin. Linjalla ei ole lyhytosapäiväautoja eli tarjonta on tasaisen hyvää läpi päivän. Arkisin ajetaan 7x15=105, lauantaisin 5x20=100 ja pyhisin 4x25=100.




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Danube
> 
> Enkä myöskään vähättelisi Vanhan kirkkotien osuutta.
> 
> 
> Joo, kyllä sieltä jonkin verran porukkaa tulee kyytiin. Tosin Raholassa linja on nykyisellään johdettu väärään paikkaan Teerivuorenkadulle, keskelle teollisuusaluetta, kun todellinen painopistealue olisi Korvenkadulla, jossa linja jonkin aikaa jo ehtikin liikennöidä, mutta hidasteen takia sitten siirrettiin sieltä pois. Hidaste tulisi repiä pikimmiten tieltä pois tai muuttaa se busseille soveliaaksi ja siirtää 25:n päättäri Korvenkadun päähän.


Asiaa käsiteltiin myös kaupunginvaltuustossa kuluneella viikkolla:
http://193.111.93.11/ktwebbin/ktprox...3739342e646f63




> Alunperin kirjoittanut Danube
> 
> En usko, että tuo on täysin tarpeellista liikennöintiä, mutta minulla on sellainen kutina, että tämä liittyy jo useampia vuosia asteittain toteutettuun aikataulujen ja reittien yksinkertaistamiseen.
> 
> 
> Näin asian täytyy olla. Laskeskelin juuri, että väli Tamrock - Ikurin vanha päätepysäkki aiheuttaa alkaneella aikataulukaudella likipitäen 10 000 ajokilometriä TKL:lle, joten kyllä tuon täytyy jonkin verran kustannuksiakin aiheuttaa. Jos esimerkiksi vain joka kolmas vuoro kävisi Tamrockissa, saataisiin jo silläkin muutama euro säästöön - eihän Tamrockiin tarvitsisi liikennöidä periaatteessa kuin muutaman kerran vuorokaudessa, työvuorojen vaihtumisaikoina. Sama myös Vuoreksessa, miksi sinne varikon portille täytyy kuljetella ei-ketään suurimman osan ajasta?
> 
> No, ehkäpä 13:n T-vuorojen poistamisella helpotettiin aikataulusuunnittelua tekemällä ajoajat ja siten aikataulu tasaisiksi, mutta 
> kuitenkin mietityttää, kumman pitäisi painaa vaakakupissa enemmän, tasaiset vuorovälit vai tyhjänä ajamisen minimointi...


Miten Tamrockin palvelu tulisi hoitaa? Alue tarvitsee 30 minuutin vuorovälin tarjonnan, mutta totta on että nykyinen 16 minuutin vuorovälitarjonta on yliannostusta. Linjan 13 kierrosaika on nyt 128 minuuttia eli sivun pituus on 64 minuuttia. Porrastaminen muiden linjojen kanssa ja vakiominuuttiaikataulu edellyttäisi 120 minuutin kierrosaikaa eli reitin sivu on nyt 4 minuuttia liian pitkä. Samalla nykyinen linja 13 tarjoaa Tamrockille turhan kiemurtelevan yhteyden keskustaan.




> Tämän päivän Aamulehdessä muuten annettiin selkeästi ymmärtää, että TKL:n linjojen uudelleenjärjestelyt ja supistukset jatkuvat myös ensi talvikauden alkaessa.    Saa nähdä, joutuvatko ensi talvena myös suurten lähiöiden linjat suurennuslasin alle. Luulen ja pelkään, että esim. linjoilta 16, 22 tai 30 napsitaan ruuhkavuoroja pois tai sitten otetaan linjalta 23 iltalähtöjä pois - kovin monella muulla linjalla kun ei enää ole juuri kuristamisen varaa.


Säästämisen tie vuorovälejä harventamalla alkaa olla koluttu loppuun. Nopeiden, suorien yhteyksien järjestäminen suurista lähiöistä keskustaan parantaa samalla linjan vuoroväliä ja kannattavuuttakin, mutta ongelmaksi jää aina joukko alueita joiden peruspalvelutaso tulisi jotenkin järjestää. Odotan suurella mielenkiinnolla Liikenneministeriön JOTU- joukkoliikenteen tutkimusohjelmaan kuuluvan OSAPAINO-tutkimuksen vastauksia siihen, kuinka pitkiä kävelymatkoja pysäkille voidaan tällaisten alueiden kohdalla hyväksyä. Vaikea yhtälö joka tapauksessa.

----------


## ultrix

> Miten Tamrockin palvelu tulisi hoitaa? Alue tarvitsee 30 minuutin vuorovälin tarjonnan, mutta totta on että nykyinen 16 minuutin vuorovälitarjonta on yliannostusta. Linjan 13 kierrosaika on nyt 128 minuuttia eli sivun pituus on 64 minuuttia. Porrastaminen muiden linjojen kanssa ja vakiominuuttiaikataulu edellyttäisi 120 minuutin kierrosaikaa eli reitin sivu on nyt 4 minuuttia liian pitkä. Samalla nykyinen linja 13 tarjoaa Tamrockille turhan kiemurtelevan yhteyden keskustaan.






> Hieman eksoottisempi oli (v.1998->) Tamrockin työmatkavuoro, joka lähti Keskustorilta 13.30 muistaakseni tunnuksella Y1. Reitti oli linjan 26 reittiä Tesomankadulle, josta Tamrockiin ja sieltä jatkettiin Kalkkuun (ja auto jatkoi Kalkusta klo 14.05 Y34:na entisen linjan 14 reittiä Lentävänniemeen). Eksoottista tuossa vuorossa oli se, että se ajettiin pikavuorona, joka ei jättänyt matkustajia ennen Tesomajärven pysäkkiä. Harvemmin Länsi-Tampereella on nähty pikavuoroja.


Jos palauttaisi 13:n vanhan päättärin Ikurintien eteläkärkeen, jolloin vuorovälin saisi tasaiseksi, ja ottaisi Myllypuron liikennettä varten työvuorojen vaihtoihin porrastetun, esim. juuri Y-linjan käyttöön Keskustorilta Myllypuroon joko Tesoman tai Villilän kautta. Uusi linja voisi samalla täydentää myös Tesomankadun/Nokiantien tarjontaa, eli pikavuoroja en halua palautettavan.

Kalustona vuoroja voisi käyttää Keskustorilta muuten Nekalan halliin lähteviä autoja, ja ne voisi ajaa Myllikän kierroksen jälkeen hallille. Matkustajia palveltaisiin tietenkin aina hallin porteille asti.

----------


## Jufo

> Jos palauttaisi 13:n vanhan päättärin Ikurintien eteläkärkeen, jolloin vuorovälin saisi tasaiseksi, ja ottaisi Myllypuron liikennettä varten työvuorojen vaihtoihin porrastetun, esim. juuri Y-linjan käyttöön Keskustorilta Myllypuroon joko Tesoman tai Villilän kautta. Uusi linja voisi samalla täydentää myös Tesomankadun/Nokiantien tarjontaa, eli pikavuoroja en halua palautettavan.


Niin, tai aiemmin linjalla 1 ajettiin T-vuoroja, jotka poikkesivat Tamrockin päätteellä matkalla Kalkkuun/Kalkusta. Tämä tosin pidensi ajoaikaa Kalkkuun 4-5 minuutilla. Nämäkin vuorot poistuivat siinä vaiheessa, kun lähes kaikilta linjoilta poistettiin kirjainvariaatiot. Sitä olen ihmetellyt, että ovatko Tamperelaiset keskimäärin tyhmempiä, kun kirjaimia ei enää käytetä sekaannuksen pelossa. Pääkaupunkiseudulla eri kirjainvariaatioita on lukematon määrä ja matkustajat tuntuvat osaavan liikkua varsin hyvin eri kirjainten viidakossa.

----------

